# Well, we did it...



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

...I finally sucked it up and showed my working-line girl in AKC conformation. Hey, who has to know there were only two puppies in her class? 

Vinca was a bit "bouncy", in heat of course,  and I was a bit nervous, having never done conformation before, but the judge was nice and told me exactly what to do. One thing I didn't anticipate was that the judge asked each handler to bring their dog up to her as they entered the ring, I guess as a sort of temperament test? Vinca and many other dogs handled that well, but a few shied away (and were not put up). Vinca sort of wanted to canter rather than trot, but I was able to get her under control and all things considered I think she showed good! 

I had one lady come up to me afterward and say "Working line? She's the only one out there I like." That was good to hear, feeling sort of out of place in a sea of rear angulation.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Good for you! LOL take her to enough shows and she can become a champ-eeeen.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congratulations!


----------



## Six (Oct 16, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Go Vinca! Congratulations to you both.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

Where is that clapping smiley??????????


AWESOME! Good job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Awesome, congrats!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

VERY COOL!!!! I'd enjoy showing a working line in the future. Thats awesome! Congrats!! Second prize? Is that what the ribbon says?! WOO HOO!!!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Congrats, dear ^_^

And yes, going to the center of the ring is meant to be a temperament test.

Not gonna lie...I often forget about it, because judges are NOT consistent about doing it.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I was quite surprised when they told me to bring my dog up to the judge on a loose lead; no one had told me about that, but then again the conformation classes I'd participated in did not have any GSD people in it. I am actually glad to see the temperament test; it brought out things in some dogs that might not have been apparent otherwise. What's sad is that the GSD people who are in the know have probably practiced the temperament test before getting in the ring, and still the dogs shied. I am encouraged, however, that those dogs were not put up.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> I am actually glad to see the temperament test; it brought out things in some dogs that might not have been apparent otherwise.


Eh...I don't like it because it's not used as it's supposed to be. If a dog shows weakness in character, they are to be excused.

They never are.

So yay that they weren't put up, but they should have been dismissed.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Eh...I don't like it because it's not used as it's supposed to be. If a dog shows weakness in character, they are to be excused.
> 
> They never are.
> 
> So yay that they weren't put up, but they should have been dismissed.


Yeah, I was actually thinking the same thing... shouldn't they be excused from the ring? Or is it enough that they simply won't earn points? It must be embarrassing for the handler to be excused; I suppose there are politics at play.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> I suppose there are politics at play.


Not just politics. Lack of proper judges education/status quo. People are so used to just not using dogs, they ignore the part of the standard where it actually DOES say that such dogs as the ones in question are to be excused.

Excerpt from the standard, bolding mine:
The dog *must not be timid, shrinking behind its master or handler*; it should not be nervous, looking about or upward with anxious expression or showing nervous reactions, such as tucking of tail, to strange sounds or sights.* Lack of confidence under any surroundings is not typical of good character*. Any of the above *deficiencies in character which indicate shyness must be penalized* as *very serious faults* and *any dog exhibiting pronounced indications* of these *must be excused* from the ring.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Whoo! Hooo! Major congrats!


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

yea! congrats , hope it was fun too


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

jocoyn said:


> Good for you! LOL take her to enough shows and she can become a champ-eeeen.


Keep showing her!!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Alot of times, although the dogs should be excused from the ring, the judge will just let them stay in the class with no placements. That way, them being in the ring will count towards the points, but they have no chance of anything. So, in a way it does help the other exhibitors, especially when you are trying to get major points. If they are excused, then they do not count towards the amount in the classes for final points.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I'm glad I did it, but I don't think I will show her again, unless we get a large contingent of working-line GSDs to participate. Then it could be fun! 

Vinca's granddam is up for some kind of award with GDSCA, and part of it is showing that her progeny have no disqualifying faults. I could do that either by having a judge sign a paper saying so, or I could do it by entering her in a show and not having her thrown out.  I opted for the latter, and now it is done. I guess conformation isn't really my thing; while I like seeing working lines of ANY breed in the show ring, and I wish more people would do it, I don't like having to worry about silly things like hair sticking up in the wrong place, or wearing down in the wrong place.


----------

